# 354 Power steering



## AndyJB (May 14, 2017)

Hi-have a 354 with a front loader but with no power steering so unuseable, can't seem to find a ps system for the 354 been told a fordson major is the best option & adapt to suit. Any info/advice regarding this very gratefully received. Regards, Andy


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Andy, welcome to the forum

First guy to try is Roland Jackson, owner of Jackson Power Steering. Roland has built many power steering systems for old tractors. Call 1-620-357-6546 or email at [email protected]

If Roland cannot help you, try Mid-South Salvage Inc., Decatur, Alabama. Phone: 1-256-353-5661. They have 5 ea IH 354's listed in salvage. 

Good Luck.


----------



## AndyJB (May 14, 2017)

Hi Harvey, thanks for the reply & info. I'm in the UK and, unfortunately, shipping from the States to here is prohibitively expensive. I'll hope that someone comes up with information/advice on the Fordson Major 'conversion', seems the best option so far, regards, Andy


----------



## WhidbeyBruce (Oct 2, 2016)

*Allis Chalmers D14 power steering*

I have an Allis Chalmers D14 I picked up it has a front loader and backblade. The power steering is not working I checked and topped off the fluid but not any help, Any Ideas?? It is also missing the right side hood panel and the panel below the gas tank on the right side. Right rear wheel is very badly rusted at the bead about to tear off. I found a couple of rims and bought them so I could replace the right one.


----------

